# What is "Shipt"



## MMAdelivery (Jul 20, 2020)

I applied for Shipt awhile back had to make some ackward video of myself answering questions of my achievements . isnt that what Skype is for . anyone can prepare for a recording however Skype is realtime dont they want to see people initial reaction. They checked my credentials everything was fine. But I never heard from them again. Not really complaining just wanted to share odd story


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Its a boat food delivery platform in Branson Missouri where you dress like a pirate. Arrrrggh.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I have reason to believe it's a cult.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

They do runs for Target, but don’t know who else.
Also don’t know if you have to shop in the store or if they have everything pre-packaged together to go .
The website implies they give you a uniform?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Wait, they make you wear some shipty uniform
..Crappy


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> Its a boat food delivery platform in Branson Missouri where you dress like a pirate. Arrrrggh.












This is the men's uniform. The women wear purple tank tops.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

MMAdelivery said:


> I applied for Shipt awhile back had to make some ackward video of myself answering questions of my achievements . isnt that what Skype is for . anyone can prepare for a recording however Skype is realtime dont they want to see people initial reaction. They checked my credentials everything was fine. But I never heard from them again. Not really complaining just wanted to share odd story


Pretty much same as Instacart. Yes, you have to upload a video to show you are "worthy" to run their services.
Delivery depends on which city you are in. Target is a main one. Kroger / Publix if you have it. Never Walmart in my area. Pay is low unless you get the "bonus" PROMOS when the delivery time gets really close and nobody picked up the delivery. Tips are hit or miss. Like everything else. You really won't wanna do it after one time you shop for an hour and have to deliver up three flights of stairs in an apartment complex that is dubious (bottled water in large packages included) and they don't tip.
Go on reddit or just search Shipt delivery forums. There is a bunch of them. Some ppl claim to have done 20k deliveries and make 100k/yr. Not everybody is so lucky or likes it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MMAdelivery said:


> What is "Shipt"


You'll be shopping crap at Target to deliver to others. Shipt is probably not ready to service your immediate area yet, they're getting prospects in queue and they'll notify you once they are ready to offer local service.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I saw a guy last month at a Boston area Target in the food section, shopping with a Shipt shirt on. I think I saw another one in the food area also.

I at first assumed it was for food, but a poster above seemed to suggest it's for merchandise in the entire store?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mch said:


> View attachment 488808
> 
> 
> This is the men's uniform. The women wear purple tank tops.


Chicks dig a man in uniform


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I can feel your shame. I also wasn't good enough for shipt. Almost slit my wrist 😿


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

So you signed up for it and went through the video interviews, but you don't even know what it is? Is this something that you do often?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I can feel your shame. I also wasn't good enough for shipt. Almost slit my wrist &#128575;


Hmmmm....gee, the young white male I saw with his Shipt teeshirt in the Target food section was overweight and kind of frumpy and dumpy...kind of like me. Gives me some hope then...

I don't think all selected applicants are model material.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I don't think all selected applicants are model material.


I am evidence of that.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Hmmmm....gee, the young white male I saw with his Shipt teeshirt in the Target food section was overweight and kind of frumpy and dumpy...kind of like me. Gives me some hope then...
> 
> I don't think all selected applicants are model material.


I reapplied and was accepted without doing the stupid video interview. Life is worth living again &#128077;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I can feel your shame. I also wasn't good enough for shipt. Almost slit my wrist &#128575;


Don't feel bad. Apparently I'm not good enough for grubhub. I've been relegated to door dash, the Lyft of food delivery.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Easy money and not as many miles on car or drunks to deal with. Been doing it since Memorial Day weekend. I have done 86 orders and have received tips on 78 of them. Meijer and Target are biggest stores in Indy. They also have CVS, Petco, party City and Office Depot. I just do it Sat and Sun for about 5 hours a day. I have averaged $24.92 per order. I do mostly shop only where customer meets to pick up, once you get a good system down you can do 2-3 orders at a time.


----------

